# Who makes the best elk jerky?



## Zelph (Dec 2, 2007)

I am getting ready to try and fill my antlerless elk tag and I am considering having some jerky made. Any advice out there as to who makes the best? All of the homemade jerky I have ever tried tastes like crap and it seems that you are always obligated to finish it since your buddy that made it has one way or another convinced himself that it's great and won't let up on asking you if you think it's great, so you lie and search desperately for any available dog or second best choice a kid, but his kids have probably already lied and filled the dog anyway......... so how about some good suggestions guys!!!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I would worry about getting the elk first...  

As for a commercial processor, I like Springville Meats. He does a pretty good jerky.

If you want to try to make it yourself one more time, try the dry cures from Hi Mountain Jerky. You can find it at Cabelas, Sportsmans, or the major grocery stores. It is so much better than the wet marinades that use the same old vinegar, soy or worsechire(sp?) sauce. One other tip... even though you are using the "less desirable" cuts of meat it is still extremely important to cut out ALL of the fat. That is where the game taste comes from.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I make some pretty good jerky


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

BRATWURST!!!!!!!

screw the jerky!


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Chet,

Do you make you're own bratwurst, or do you have it made? I made 12 pounds of brats about two weeks ago using the Hi-Mountain Home Bratwurst kit from Cabelas. It turned out very good. Now if I could just find a Chipotle Southwest Sausage recipe I'd be set.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Can't go wrong with Thompson's Smokehouse in Erda.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont care for the way thompsons treats wild game.

yes archer, I used the same kit, the casings are a little odd........ but still delicious


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I have to agree with Sagebrush. I make really good elk jerky too. I use either Hickory or Cherrywood smoke and I use either the Eastman's or the Hi Mountain cures. My family is particularly fond of the original flavor, but they all taste pretty good as long as you let cure the right amount of time and then smoke or dehydrate it properly. The biggest mistake I have made and that I have seen done way too much, is to OVERCOOK it. Don't do this, remember that the cure is actually curing the meat. Don't turn it into jerky chips, you need to be able to taste it and chew it a little.

Anyway, I like my elk jerky the best of any I have had in a long while.

Firehawk


----------

